# Renovation  Costs



## north star (May 1, 2017)

*@ ~ ~ @*

We are going to renovate one of our facilities.
The RDP has a very few minor upgrades to the facility
regarding ADA compliance.

*What I Need:*
If we plan to spend [ approx. ] 1.0 million dollars on
upgrades, ...equipment replacement, ...ceiling tiles replacement,
...exterior, energy compliant windows, etc., ...what are the
various Code Sections that "require" me to spend a per centage
of the planned $1.0 million ?

We have some plans in house for review, and the RDP is
requesting comments back to them........I will need specific Code
Sections to provide to leadership here, that "require" we spend
xxx per centage to upgrade ADA compliance in this facility,
whether it gets done or not.

Thanks !

*@ ~ ~ @*


----------



## north star (May 1, 2017)

*~ @ @ ~*

O.K., I have segued from Section 1103.2.2 in the `12 IBC
to Section 3411 in the `12 IBC, for Existing Bldgs.

There will be no changes in the Occupancy classifications,
nor are there any major alterations\ renovations to any
Performance Function Areas.......I am not seeing anything
that requires a substantial dollar amount to be spent.

Thoughts...

*~ @ @ ~*


----------



## steveray (May 1, 2017)

3411.6 Alterations. A facility that is altered shall comply
with the applicable provisions in Chapter 11 of this code,
unless technically infeasible. Where compliance with this
section is technically infeasible, the alteration shall provide
access to the maximum extent technically feasible.
Exceptions:
1. The altered element or space is not required to be on
an accessible route, unless required by Section
3411.7.
2. Accessible means of egress required by Chapter 10
are not required to be provided in existing facilities.
3. The alteration to Type A individually owned dwelling
units within a Group R-2 occupancy shall be
permitted to meet the provision for a Type B dwelling
unit.
4. Type B dwelling or sleeping units required by Section
1107 of this code are not required to be provided
in existing buildings and facilities undergoing
a change of occupancy in conjunction with alterations
where the work area is 50 percent or less of the
aggregate area of the building.

3411.7 Alterations affecting an area containing a primary
function. Where an alteration affects the accessibility to, or
contains an area of primary function, the route to the primary
function area shall be accessible. The accessible route to the
primary function area shall include toilet facilities or drinking
fountains serving the area of primary function.
Exceptions:
1. The costs of providing the accessible route are not
required to exceed 20 percent of the costs of the
alterations affecting the area of primary function.
2. This provision does not apply to alterations limited
solely to windows, hardware, operating controls,
electrical outlets and signs.
3. This provision does not apply to alterations limited
solely to mechanical systems, electrical systems,
installation or alteration of fire protection systems
and abatement of hazardous materials.
4. This provision does not apply to alterations undertaken
for the primary purpose of increasing the
accessibility of a facility.
5. This provision does not apply to altered areas limited
to Type B dwelling and sleeping units.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 1, 2017)

PRIMARY FUNCTION. A primary function is a major activity for which the facility is intended. Areas that contain a primary function include, but are not limited to, the customer service lobby of a bank, the dining area of a cafeteria, the meeting rooms in a conference center, as well as offices and other work areas in which the activities of the public accommodation or other private entity using the facility are carried out. Mechanical rooms, boiler rooms, supply storage rooms, employee lounges or locker rooms, janitorial closets, entrances, corridors and restrooms are not areas containing a primary function.


----------



## Msradell (May 1, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> Mechanical rooms, boiler rooms, supply storage rooms, employee lounges or locker rooms, janitorial closets, entrances, corridors and restrooms are not areas containing a primary function.



It depends on what the facility is whether a restroom is considered an area of primary function. In most cases even when they are not for public use restroom still are considered a primary function because those in the facility need to use them during the course of their workday. There even more part of the part of the primary function if the facility has public access available to restroom facilities.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 2, 2017)

The 20% cost is only for the accessible route to the primary function area and the accessible route to the restrooms serving that primary function area. It is not required to be spent upgrading restrooms.

3411.7 Alterations affecting an area containing a primary function.
Where an alteration affects the accessibility to, or contains an area of primary function, the route to the primary function area shall be accessible. The accessible route to the primary function area shall include toilet facilities or drinking fountains serving the area of primary function.

Exceptions:

1.    The costs of providing the accessible route are not required to exceed 20 percent of the costs of the alterations affecting the area of primary function.

2.    This provision does not apply to alterations limited solely to windows, hardware, operating controls, electrical outlets and signs.

3.    This provision does not apply to alterations limited solely to mechanical systems, electrical systems, installation or alteration of fire protection systems and abatement of hazardous materials.

4.    This provision does not apply to alterations undertaken for the primary purpose of increasing the accessibility of a facility .

5.    This provision does not apply to altered areas limited to Type B dwelling and sleeping units.


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 2, 2017)

ADASAD requires upgrading the restrooms, phones, and drinking fountains serving the altered area as well.
*
§ 36.403 Alterations: Path of travel. 


(a) General.
*
(1) An alteration that affects or could affect the usability of or access to an area of a facility that contains a primary function shall be made so as to ensure that, to the maximum extent feasible, the path of travel to the altered area and the restrooms, telephones, and drinking fountains serving the altered area, are readily accessible to and usable by individuals with disabilities, including individuals who use wheelchairs, unless the cost and scope of such alterations is disproportionate to the cost of the overall alteration.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 2, 2017)

No that is not what that section reads. It talks about the path of travel to those items. It does not require those items to be updated. 

This is where the charging language for toilet rooms and drinking fountains and other items is found
IBC 
3411.6 Alterations.
A facility that is altered shall comply with the applicable provisions in Chapter 11 of this code, unless technically infeasible. Where compliance with this section is technically infeasible, the alteration shall provide access to the maximum extent technically feasible.


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 3, 2017)

Not upgrading restrooms might meet the IBC, but will leave them open to an ADA lawsuit.


----------



## Jmb (May 3, 2017)

There is sort of a sub-definition within this code section for "accessible route", it includes "toilet rooms and water fountains"
It then seems that 20% is applicable to the accessible route AND toilet rooms and water fountains


_3411.7 Alterations affecting an area containing a primary function.
Where an alteration affects the accessibility to, or contains an area of primary function, the route to the primary function area shall be accessible. The accessible route to the primary function area shall include toilet facilities or drinking fountains serving the area of primary function.

Exceptions:

1. The costs of providing the accessible route are not required to exceed 20 percent of the costs of the alterations affecting the area of primary function._​


----------



## steveray (May 5, 2017)

JMB...I think what MT was getting at was that it only includes the RR serving the area of primary function...Other than this section, the route does not include the RR I believe...


----------

